# Cable USB Frontal



## Oversun (Mar 20, 2006)

Saludos,

He conseguido por suerte buscando por internet este interesante foro, mi problema es el siguiente. Tengo un torre (Caparazon del CPU) que tiene conectores frontales usb, como los que vienen actualmente y el incoveniente que se me ha presentado es que estan malogrados  :x  . He hecho todas las pruebas imaginables y el diagnostico es el estado fallado. Desearia saber si alguno sabe por ahi como se hace este cable de conexion porque la verdad no veo la necesidad de comprarme otra torre solo por contar con otros conectores frontales.

Como la verdad lo veo sencillo, solo hace falta de paciencia y tiempo y un buen diagrama de como van instalados los pines con los cables.

Agradesco de antemano cualquier respuesta.  

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola Oversun:

Todo depende de tu Motherboard, primero debes conseguir el manual de la motherboard que tienes. Para poder saber si tiene o no puertos extras para la parte frontal. y ahí viene al diagrama de conexión de los puertos extras de usb.

Sólo busca en la página de tu motherboard.


Saludos.


----------

